# Wish we had a yellow....



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

The problem with yellow...it visibility.....you can be in a pack of cars going over the limit...and YOU will be the only car the cop sees.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Ehhhhhhh...no thanks.

I love Saab 9-3's/Volvo 850s, but they couldn't make yellow look good either. Neither can a Ford Escape.


----------



## GRIMland (Jun 1, 2014)

IMO only cars that made yellow, orange, purple, and neon green look good were late 60s/early 70s muscle cars. 1970 Chevelles and 1971 Hemi Barracudas look particular good in any color...

































To think these cars cost $4,000-5,000 new back in 1970


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

boneheaddoctor said:


> The problem with yellow...it visibility.....you can be in a pack of cars going over the limit...and YOU will be the only car the cop sees.


It will also be the car that is seen in poor light conditions.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

GRIMland said:


> IMO only cars that made yellow, orange, purple, and neon green look good were late 60s/early 70s muscle cars.












But point taken. They had to be awesome enough to wear a "in your face" color. The Cruze isn't in that class.


----------



## sfcruze (Aug 14, 2014)

Apparently, it IS awesome enough to have a yellow color. Not just that, but transformers edition yellow! 








But look at this awesome example of true transformers bumblebee yellow paintjob


----------



## sfcruze (Aug 14, 2014)

I had to post this example too. I think this color combo is awesome.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Maybe Chevy will bring yellow to the 2016 Cruze.

The premium yellow that's on the Camaro.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I had a yellow cobalt. Everyday I hated the fact that it was yellow. Omg I hate yellow. It belongs on muscle cars and corvettes. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

money_man said:


> I had a yellow cobalt. Everyday I hated the fact that it was yellow. Omg I hate yellow. It belongs on muscle cars and corvettes.
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


Then why did you have a yellow Cobalt then?

Yellow didn't look to bad on the Cobalt SS.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Because I needed something to go 120miles round trip daily and my 1999 Hyundai Accent wasn't up to the task. I bought my 2005 cobalt for $2000 with 62k miles on her. That is the only reason I owned a yellow car. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Is Yellow Cab driving Cruze's?


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

sfcruze said:


> I had to post this example too. I think this color combo is awesome.
> View attachment 138530
> View attachment 138538
> View attachment 138546


MM. so nice. A matte yellow would be even better than just a yellow and might get more reception.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Yellow is almost as bad as red for fading, in 8+ years they look horrible. There is a F-150 that drives by my house daily that at one point was red, is now missing all clear coat had has faded to a pink.


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

I have a velocity yellow corvette, very few cars can pull off a color that obnoxious


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

There's a yellow cruze around town it's a taxi lol


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> But point taken. They had to be awesome enough to wear a "in your face" color. The Cruze isn't in that class.


Is that a cross between piss yellow and puke green?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, owned a 1949 Plymouth convertible in high school. Peer pressure told me it was a fairy color for fairies. So I got rid of it.

Also got rid of peer pressure.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

There's a yellow cruze around town it's a taxi lol


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Is that a cross between piss yellow and puke green?


Is the Black Chevy lookin' for me?


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> Is the Black Chevy lookin' for me?


Such an awesome movie. Have you ever seen 2 Lane Blacktop? Another classic. 



Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

boneheaddoctor said:


> The problem with yellow...it visibility.....you can be in a pack of cars going over the limit...and YOU will be the only car the cop sees.


 Pretty sure Red is the color for cops? I am proud to say my first Car was Purple, a Challenger. I painted it Yellow! My CRUZE is Atlantic Blue and a horrible Blue at that. Green & Orange are perhaps the best CRUZE colors?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

I like white, not because its my favorite color, but because of all this delicate electronic crap in these cars. Interior can be 80*F cooler and semiconductor leakage current doubles with very 10*C rise in temperature. 

With a 40*C rise in temperature, leakage current can be 16 times as great erasing firmware code stored in flashram.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I don't think the color of the paint is as important at the tint of the glass. Thankfully, the Cruze comes with solar tint, so it stays cooler than a car without it.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Have you ever seen 2 Lane Blacktop? Another classic.


Not that I remember.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Yellow should be a banned color....especially on Corvettes. Horrible. Yellow on a Vette ranks right up there with the deep green color of the 90's.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

This Green?


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> Not that I remember.







So bad ass. Probably my favorite scene.


----------

